# Plumbrook Sector Map



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a Plumbrook sector map? I drew #41 for the 10/30 gun hunt (opening day at Plumbrook). I would like to have a plan and get in and settled without having to stink up the area doing a bunch of recon. 

This is my 3rd Plumbrook hunt over the years but I can never seem to remember the setup.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im guessing ODNR has them on their website


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

No EZ, they don't. I was lucky enough to have hunted a nearby sector 2 years ago and dug up my old map that showed sectors 31-41. Pure luck. Then brought it up on google earth so I know right where to head when they drop us off. 

Opening day at Plum Brook, I can't wait!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

brewkettle said:


> No EZ, they don't. I was lucky enough to have hunted a nearby sector 2 years ago and dug up my old map that showed sectors 31-41. Pure luck. Then brought it up on google earth so I know right where to head when they drop us off.
> 
> Opening day at Plum Brook, I can't wait!



i now see they dont after searching their site for the last 20 minutes. they have all the public hunting areas, but no controlled hunting areas.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

THe one time I was there 4 yrs ago they didn't get us out till 30-45 mins after legal shooting time. That was crap I thought. Might have refined it since I was there.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

BrewKettle, if you could scan and post that map you might make many OGF'ers very happy... (I have sector 41 the next weekend! 11-6-10)

Here is some info about sector 41 from a PB hunt officer that frequents another site:

"Your dads sector #41 is out, just West of S.P.F. His North boundary will be Center Magazine Road. His East boundary will be Line Road #17. His South boundary will be South Magazine Road. His West boundary will be Taft Road. In the South, there is a creek/ditch with flags in the trees. (South boundary) This area is also heavily wooded. Good Luck !"


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Toledoeyebanger, I was able to get a fair scan of the map. The original was on blue paper and was somewhat fuzzy to start with. 

I took a look at it on google earth. looks like a lot more cover than many of the other sectors including the one I was assigned to (it was 30 if I remember correctly). According to the scale on the map, it looks like #41 is just under 50 acres. The other year I hunted PB, it was as an alternate which was awesome if you like driving deer. Personally, its my favorite way to hunt.

Now the question is the 80-90 yard semi-auto with iron sights or the 175 yd scoped single shot 3 1/2".


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been meaning to post up about this subject as well. 

I've got Sector 44 for the 11/13 hunt. 

Can anyone share some information on what this sector is like? 

I've never been to a hunt here before, but have been told a bit about the "alternate" designations and that one might have the ability to give up their sector that morning and become an alternate. Any additional information on this would also be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Brewkettle,


Thank you very much for posting that map. From the description the PB officer sent me I figured that was the sector, but his comment about the ditch in the south with flags in it threw me off. Now I can see it only cuts off a small section of the area. Unfortunately the cut off ditch was one of the areas we considered sitting. From the satellite view (who knows how old it is) it seemed like there are some more open areas near the corners that you could hang out and get a clear shot if the deer are moving, pretty nasty looking in the middle. I have also heard that as soon as the shooting starts the veteran deer head for the thickest nastiest ditches and briers they can find....


Let me know how you do! PM me or post, and good luck.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

We're hunting section 17.... Tried searching for info, no luck.... Let me know if anyone knows of anything....


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

One of the premeir hunts in Ohio. My best advice to you is to hunt your area very carefully no matter what sector you are in. What I mean by this is to A hunt every inch of the sector and B hunt it in slow-motion. They are small areas but if you work it in two pieces, (one half in the morning and the other in the afternoon of your hunt you will keep you deer in your boundary). Look for the runs that come in from other sectors and post near-by. Many hunters with happy feet will push deer out of their areas and into yours. Keep drives small with your partner if you have a problem with an all day stand. The big open chunk to the right of area 41 is driven by the group that takes alternates on the organized drives. When you hear the poppers and firing caps go off get ready. They will get them up hopefully push them in your direction and they will be moving fast. I prefer open sights for this hunt but I think that's a personal preference. Let us know how you do on your hunts. Good Luck.


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

i have sector 49 for the 30th and a4 for the archery on the 13 of november i have also never hunted at plumbrook so we shall see how it goes. good luck to all who is hunting there


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

IMO your best option for plumbrook is to continuously walk around. Put on small drives within your sector with your partner. Work with the others hunting the sectors around you. I hunted #30 two years ago on opening day and it was pouring, sleeting, cold, windy...horrible hunting conditions. We sat for the first hour and then walked around the rest of the day. The guys in the sectors around us left early due to the bad weather. We took an extra duffel bag out there with a change of boots and hunting clothes. The deer have no motivation to move unless you get them going. Most of our shots were less than 75 yards. Also, don't hesitate to talk to the people working the hunts. They know the areas and will tell you where the deer travel through. The purpose of this hunt is to control the population.


----------



## gbhunter (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone have any news or experience on Sector 11?


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I gotta tell you. There is nothing cooler than grabbing your slug gun in October. Yesterday we hunted sector 41 at Plumbrook. Interesting conditions. Variable gusting winds mostly out of the WSW I gould guess in the 20-30 MPH range. Blue skies with 38F at daybreak and, I would guess close to 60F in the afternoon. 

I think about 40% of the hunters were successful. Clearly a higher percentage gun hunters than archers. I believe if the winds had been down it may have been closer to 75% unless some of the non-harvest was self induced. The deer were stupid, you could use an early season urban tag ($15) and the had a representative from Hunters Feeding The Hungry on site to take any deer you had harvested but did no want to take for process. 

On to my and my partners hunt. I was carrying a scoped single shot, bad choice for sector 41, way too thick. We both had opportunities for different 8 pointers standing at under 35 yards. I did not shoot @ 9am since it just seemed too early to burn my buck tag both in the day and season. I left the house thinking 9 point or better and stuck with it. My partner might have taken his if he had not already used his on another 8 last Saturday. He did wind up taking a yearling doe at 4 oclock to donate to HFH. I never had a clean shot. 

If you are hunting 41, I would recommend keeping one of the hunters on the Northern third of the West boundary rd (Taft) just off the road, its the best vantage point we could find. Then have the other hunter walk the road to get to the SW corner of the sector and then still hunt/one man drive toward the NW corner. You could spend all day doing this probably with great results. It took us too long to figure out. Just walk the road to the SW corner and head North, then switch hunters and do the same thing from the middle of the South border (S. Magazine). There are 6-7 walks (drives) the 2 of you could you do in the same manner throughout the day all pushing toward that NW corner for shootability switching hunters each time. 

Good luck if you get the chance. We had a great time.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the report BrewK, I will be up next weekend in sector 6. Took the ReelThrill to Jerry's to winterize today in Litchfield saw a stout 12 pointer by the RR tracks. Nice to be toting the lead next weekend. What time did you get dropped off @ your sector?


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

About 7:45-8:00.


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Brew i was looking for you in the meeting but never did see you. ME and my dad hunted sector 49 we were tagged out before noon ready to go home lol. Dad shot a button buck right of the rip. Then we started small little drives. we had the bunkers all over our zone so we just drove bunker to bunker and i worked very very well. Dad was next to score again with a green scored 132" eight point followed by a doe I shot trying to sneak out the side. We ate a sandwich at 945am started another drive at 1045 fourth deer came right at me and was piled up at 1107am another big doe. It was a awesome day in the field with dad. How did the archery guys do we tagged our deer with tags 1 2 3 4 and we were pulling out at1230 or so il be back in there on the 13 with the bow in hand.Il try ro post pics tonight.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Do they still have hunters ride in the back of big stake trucks in the morning? Do they let you keep your gun cased while on the drive to keep it from getting the scope banged or gun nicked up? What is the earliest time do they let you get in the gate? Can you talk to, exchange cell #'s and work together with adjoining sector hunters? I am getting stoked for this weekend like a kid before Christmas!!! (Can I open my present, the one with all those points sticking out from everywhere before Christmas morning????)


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

RT,

I think hooking up with one or 2 adjacent sectors is a great idea. It all happens so fast and very few are wearing their vests, its kinda hard to tell who's hunting where. Your best bet would be to hang out at your route table where you pick up your vests until the meeting actually starts and hook up there. Once you sit down, you are sort of screwed. 

I suppose you could take you gun in its case and leave the case at your drop off point. Not really much chance of someone stealing it since the nearby sectors will be riding the same truck back with you.

BTW- How long is your rig going to be out at Jerry's? I would like to stop out and take a look if you don't mind. Looks like a real battle wagon. How are the creature comforts for my significant other?

Chris


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

​
BK,

Thanks for the info. I will be quick to lay down some meat but will hold off on anything less than 125 class. I would be happy with a doe or two but if a nice buckaroo comes a callin that would be extra special. I will let you know how I do after the weekend. You can take a look at the Cherokee anytime. it will be at Jerry's until the Spring. Feel free to climb in and check it out if you get over there. It wont get covered until next weekend so if you want to look inside do it this week. She is roomy for fishing and comfortable under the hard top. Not as big as a cabin as you would think but sleeps two easily, if significant other is okay with it can do three but everyone must be friendly Saw your rig in the Spring off of Beaver, very nice....


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

RT,

I am just real tired of feeding those 225 two strokers. They run great and the boat is an awesome platform for 4 or even 5, but its an '01 so i'm thinking it might be time. Good luck this weekend. 

I took a nice 8, a small spike with my pistol and a big doe last year. I need more room in the freezer before I even start thinking about meat hunting. I'm with you, I would hate to waste my golden ticket on anything less than a 9 pt or better.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Well a trip to Plumbrook is always a treat. The guys that run the hunt are first class and the deer to hunter ratio is the stuff that cable shows are made of. Our draw was last weekend. Lucky to go as a partner, we hunted hard and I did most of the drives since I was the guest and also downed a buck at 8:45. The best advice I can give is to hunt EVERY INCH of area you have leaving nothing untouched. Hunt it hard and hope that people in surrounding zones do the same. We hunted an area where one adjoining sectors did not band the bush and it made for not many shots and not many deer moving on that side. The other side was hot all day and we kept the deer moving back and forth to those guys all day long. Four guys ended up with 3 deer and a couple of should o beens but wernt. The other sector relied on what we pushed their way and those guys went home with a couple of shots but no success. Moral of the story, keep one guy moving and keep one guy on a super highway. This will equal success!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

RT,

Great looking buck and great advice. I know I butchered it this year carrying my heavy single shot. Should have done exactly as you mentioned. I hope I remember when I finally get drawn again 30 years from now!

Chris


----------

